# engine steam clean in central scotland



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

any recommendations for company that does engine steam cleaning in central scotland ideally near fife?

prices?

thanks


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Most decent detailing places will do it. Plenty about. What about Ultimate Shine? Seems to get rave reviews.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

i can do it for you ,merry christmas :thumb:


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

how much Black Magic????


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

PM sent


----------

